

Kobo, Wall Street Journal, Amazon to stop directly selling through iOS devices - st3fan
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/07/25/kobo-wall-street-journal-amazon-to-stop-directly-selling-throu/

======
dean
I find the language of this post surprising. They use words like 'comply' and
'cave' when explaining how Amazon, Kobo and WSJ are pulling the purchasing
options from their iPad apps.

But I view this action as standing up to Apple, who I perceive as being very
greedy in this case. I applaud Amazon, Kobo and WSJ for not submitting to this
greed, and I respect them more for it. Ultimately, I view this action as good
for consumers, because let's face it, it's the consumers who would ultimately
be paying for the 30% Apple toll, through price increases in the products.

